# how easy to park @ o2 Dublin



## tillyfloss (26 Nov 2009)

Hi, 
I haven't been to the O2 before but am going there 6.12.09 for evening concert, I am driving to it and just want to check what the parking faciities and parking fees are like.
thanks


----------



## Ciaraella (26 Nov 2009)

Hi Tillyfloss, 

as far as i know there is no official parking at the O2. There are some spaces along the roadside but you'd be better off parking further out/in town and walking up to the venue. When the concert finishes it's impossible to drive at all as the road is jammed with people leaving.


----------



## dereko1969 (26 Nov 2009)

Depending on where in the country you're coming from the Red Cow Park and Ride Luas stop might be an option?


----------



## tillyfloss (26 Nov 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> Depending on where in the country you're coming from the Red Cow Park and Ride Luas stop might be an option?


 
travelling from Athlone area


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Nov 2009)

As has already been mentioned, there is no parking at the O2.  However, Dublin City Council have introduced free on-street parking from 2pm, Thursday til Sunday, until 27th December.  You can find the map of these free parking spots here:

 [broken link removed]


----------



## tillyfloss (6 Dec 2009)

the map was helpful but decided to take the train. Thank you for your suggestions


----------



## Complainer (7 Dec 2009)

Luas is running to the O2 from tomorrow.


----------

